# Vise grip to the end of the bully stick



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Don't know about a vice grip, but Lou (PF poster) had a great idea which we have started doing and that is to jam the end of the stick into the little end of a Kong! The dogs happily chew their way down the stick and then the nub is left in the hole which I poke out with a pencil or something.

Think they've only once managed to get the end out but by then it was next to nothing anyway.

Sometimes takes a bit of working to get the stick in the hole, and I did end up buying a larger size Kong especially for this!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just take it away when it gets to a certain length.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I tried some locking pliers but watched Ember happily take two chomps on the metal and took them off her. I use a kong goodie bone now and shove one end in there, works great!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Marshmallow said:


> My boy tend to swallow the end of the bully stick. I read that The best solution to this problem was to attach a vise grip to the end of the bully stick. Have anybody tried that? Can anybody show me what kind of vise grip you would use for a dog? Thanks.


Honestly, when it gets that small, I just throw it away........


----------



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

liljaker said:


> Honestly, when it gets that small, I just throw it away........


I did that sometimes. However most of the time I want to give him a bully stick when I leave for work. So there is always nothing left when I come back.

Even I'm home, it still would be nice if there is something to hold it so I know he is fine. It just gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Marshmallow (Apr 11, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Don't know about a vice grip, but Lou (PF poster) had a great idea which we have started doing and that is to jam the end of the stick into the little end of a Kong! The dogs happily chew their way down the stick and then the nub is left in the hole which I poke out with a pencil or something.
> 
> Think they've only once managed to get the end out but by then it was next to nothing anyway.
> 
> Sometimes takes a bit of working to get the stick in the hole, and I did end up buying a larger size Kong especially for this!


I have two medium size Kong. I checked it seemed imposible to put the stick in the hole, especially I have some monster size sticks. 

Have found a link with pictures about using vise grip for bully stick Whippet World ? View topic - Lizzy and her vice grip bully stick holder. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ah, the ones I get are "au natural", not plaited so they kind of taper off to a small end that is just right for sticking in the Kong, and they only get them when supervised as well.

Good luck with the vice grip


----------

